# broken fat skis



## kh (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm tinkering around in my garage creating a frankenstein-like backcountry ski similar to karhu metas. I'm was wondering if anybody had any idea where I could find some broken or blown out fat skis? I'm just looking to use the top half of 'em. 

I'm willing to pay a little bit for them, but free ones that are toast anyway would be better. 

thanks, 

kh


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

go to your local resort and ask around some of the ski shops if they have any....a lot of shops keep all the broken skis they deal with for fence, bench, or etc building projects. i know at the shop i used to work it we had a pile of broken dead skis in the back and there was a good number of fat twins that people had given up due to serious de-lam, seperated edges, etc. so if youre just looking for a top sheet, might be the place to be.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Town of Vail Recycling has a bin full of skis. If you ever ski up in this area, maybe stop by and check. Usually they are older, so not much chance of fattys unless they are broken or something. The recycling center is by the town building on the frontage rd. betwn Vail and Lionshead.


----------



## kh (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions, I checked a couple of ski shops already, I'll keep trying some more. 

thanks for the vail info too


----------

